# تصميم دائره اضائه تلقائيه



## م.اشراق (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عندي مسئله واتمنى تفيدوني 
صمم رسم لدائره تضيء تلقائيا عند الساعه 12 ليلا 
الدائره







لكن احب اعرف اذا كانت الطريقه صحيحه حيث استخدمت حساس لظلام , push botten
بالنسبه للوقت هل هناك طريقه غير استخدام التايمر
وعن شراء القطع كيف اختار مثلا حساس الظلام والريليه
ارجو المساعده :11:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك فرق بين حساس الظلام و الذى يضيء عند حلول الظلام فى أى وقت مثلا 6 مساء فى الشتاء و 9 مساء فى الصيف وبين مؤقت يضيء الساعة 12 بصرف النظر
أيها تريد؟؟


----------



## م.اشراق (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الرد مهندس ماجد
اريد الدائره ان تعمل عند الساعه 12 ليلا يعني تبقى الغرفه ضلمه وعند الساعه 12 تضيىء 
كانت الفكره انه يمر التيار عند الساعه 12 والسنسور يحدد انه ليل وبكذا تعمل الدائره فانا لا اعلم اذا كانت هذه الطريقه صح ومن غير ما استخدم تايمر حيث اهم شي انه تكون الدائره غير مكلفه
وكمان عندي مشكله عند شراء القطع فكيف اختار بالنسبه للاسماء وكام الامبير والفولت 
ياريت تساعدوني لاوصل للحل الصح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هل التيار سيمر الساعة 12 صباحا و مساء و الحساس يوضح أنه ليل؟؟


----------



## م.اشراق (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا انا لست قويه بالكهربا فممكن اذا سمحت توضحلي اكثر كيف اعمل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسأل حتى أفهم بالضبط ما تريدين و عندها أستطيع المساعدة
هل المطلوب الساعة 12 مساء بالتمام والكمال أم كل 12 ساعة أم عند حلول الظلام؟


----------



## م.اشراق (24 نوفمبر 2010)

لك شكرا استاذ 
في كل مساء عند الساعه 12 تضاء الغرفه تلقائيا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

حسنا تضاء لمدة كم دقيقة أم فقط تضاء ثم تعود شخص ما صباحا لإطفائها؟؟


----------



## خالد محمد إسماعيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الحل عندى
أشترىفيشة غسالة بتايمر متعدد التواقيت تقريباً سعرها 75 جنية مصرى 
وتايمر الفيشة دة فية ريش خارجية صغيرة وهى عبارة عن معاير لتحديد وقت التشغيل ووقت الفصل
حسب البيان المكتوب مقابل كل ريشة خارجية وصل المبة داخل الفيشة أوحتى أى موتور مياة أو خلافة 
وحددريشة معيار التوصيل ساعة 12 وحدد ريشة معيار فصل الساعة الى أنت عاوز المبة أو الموتور يفصل فيها
وخلية على كدة لمدة عشر سنين حتلاقية يوصل ويفصل حسب التوقيت الى انت حددتة سابقاً على مدار ألأربع وعشرون ساعة ليلاً أو نهاراً
بس خلاص أية المشكلة وأنشاء الله أكون وصلتكم للحل ألأمثل والغير مكلف مادياً كمان
لكم تحياتى 
ّ خالد محمد إسماعيل مصر أسوان الجعافرة
معلم أول مجال صناعى إعدادى عام 
24 / 11 / 2010


----------



## aladdin_2005 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

م.اشراق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> عندي مسئله واتمنى تفيدوني
> صمم رسم لدائره تضيء تلقائيا عند الساعه 12 ليلا
> الدائره
> ...


في محلات ادوات المزارع وخاصة مزراع تفريخ الدواجن توجد ساعة اضاءة لمدة 24ساعة ويمكنك برمجتها وضبطها للوقت المناسب والمدة المناسبة وهي بسيطة ورخيصة في حدود 150 جنية مصري
واظنها توفي بطلبك


----------



## م.اشراق (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم والله تعبتكم معي 
المشكله انه لازم الحل يكون من غير تايمر 
وبالنسبه لغلق الدائره يكون يدوي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه هى الدائرة




وهذا رابط لصورتها وهى تعرف بالاسم LDR و كانت تستخدم فى التلفاز و الشلشلت لتتحكم فى الإضاءة حسب إضاءة الغرفة
http://www.reuk.co.uk/Light-Dependent-Resistor.htm
http://www.newark.com/eg-g-vactec/vt93n2/light-dependent-resistor/dp/99F5218


----------



## م.اشراق (25 نوفمبر 2010)

معليش والله تعبتك معي 

 أشكرك من أعماق قلبي 

 تسلم والله 

 موفق يارب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
طبعا المفتاح s1 عند الضغط عليه يوقف التراياك عن الغمل و يطفئ المصباح فور رفع الإصبع عنه
التراياك أى رقم و يكفى ذكر أنه 220 فولت و 6 أمبير أو أكثر


----------



## م.اشراق (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن طلب اخير عارفه اني تعبتك معي 
ممكن لو توضحلي كيف الدائره بتضوي عند الساعه 12 بكون شاكره لك


----------



## المجبري جالو (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_أفضل طريقة في هذه الحالة هو التايمر_ 
_ أما الامبير والاضاءه تحددها مساحة الغرفه المراد أضائتها_


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الدائرة تعمل عند درجة ما من الإظلام ولا يمكن ربطها بساعة محددة
لتحديد وقت ما بعينه يجب استخدام دائرة توقيت


----------



## عبقرينو80 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم ... إقتراح بسيط ألا و هو منبه صغير يباع على الأرصفة و فى كل مكان و من الممكن أن يكون فى أى منزل و هو منبه به بازر فستقوم سيادتك بفصل البازر و توصل ريلاى 1.5 فولت و تضبط المنبه على أى توقيت تريد و سيتم عمل الريلاى يوميا فى نفس الميعاد الذى تضبطه حيث يمكنك تغيير التوقيت للمنبه حسب رغبتك و بمنتهى السهولة و لا برمجة و تكاليف و المنبه حجمه صغير 
منتهى البساطة

و السلام عليكم


----------

